# What project are you currently working on?



## Router Forums (May 7, 2010)

What project are you currently working on? Share pictures!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

none...
just being retired...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I am making two golf ball display racks for my two grand kids. Christmas presents!!!

100 Golf Ball Display Rack - Red Mahogany - GreatGolfMemories.com


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting ready to make some 7 day clocks,wbeen working on some new dial ideas, I think I am making progress.
Herb


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Biggest project is getting back in the shop. Been out for awhile, not because of health issue, rather life issues. So, been fine-tuning my cane handle designs, designing a tenon cutter - that I will eventually use to trim the bottom of my canes to fit a rubber tip on, low priority just now, just have the time to work on it, so want it designed. And working on some new bank designs, Easter Island Heads, two. Got my monster truck designs all pretty well ironed out, but still don't know where to start on the Titon truck design, that one is going to be tricky if I want it to look nice.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Working on a desk - cypress base, cherry top. Hope to have pictures in a week or two. So far I am enjoying working with cherry, less so with cypress - knots and tear out, but it looks nice and smells wonderful.


----------



## swiftyfrommi (Jan 21, 2013)

Blanket chest for my sister's wedding









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Never ever considered walnut to be trash wood. Well, I found some. 
My project, a rifle case, requires several different widths (1", 1 1/4", 1 3/4", and 2") of 5/8 thick walnut. Each 42" long. To be sandwiched between 1/8" strips of maple.
Pulled a couple boards from a stack that's been stickered in a closed shed for 12 years. Mind you, this is AZ where the humidity is near nothing. 
Got enough of it rough cut to length, planed to thickness and ripped jointed to width. Several hours of labor. 
Laid them out on the assembly bench to arrange the pattern and left them overnight. The next morning, Monday of course, every one of the walnut pieces had bowed. Some by as much as 1/4".
What to do? Start over with a different stick? Since the whole 300 bf. stack came from the same Tennessee farmer, I'd likely find the same condition in a random pick. Agonized over the dilemma the rest of the day. Tuesday, I finally decided to try soaking one piece in the bathtub for a couple hours. Took it out and clamped it to a flat, melamine coated piece of MDF. By the end of the day it had flattened out somewhat. So, remembering a wood bending project from several years ago, I decided to employ the same technique to UN bend my wood.
Previously, I'd used lengths of 4" black sewer pipe filled with water and copious amounts of fabric softener. Left overnight, 3/4X3/4 sticks of red oak bent like spaghetti. So, my contrary walnut has been soaking since about noon yesterday. Today, they'll come out and get clamped. We'll see. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

*Making my 2nd Adirondack chair*

Making my 2nd Adirondack chair - I use Norm Abrams design.
I use both Cedar and Cypress and finish with BLO and add some paste wax.
.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Summer is my golf season. Played 5 days straight last week. This puts wood working on the back burner. However, while on vacation my wife promised some friends that I would make boards to hold dominos. I resawed some walnut and ran the boards through the planer. Ready to sand to finish thickness.

Also was going to take the mustang to the hospital where I volunteer. Turned key and everything went dark. Opened hood and smoke was coming from starter. Got it on jack stands, but have not taken time to remove and get tested. 

Last project involves soffit. Had new roof and gutters put on last year. I am removing the soffit panels to clean the stains left from the leaks. Also cleaning the debre left by the roofers. Got 1 1/2 sides done. Hopefully will finish second side this weekend.

Frank


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

At work, way to many mostly doing the designing for a cheese board, customer wants their mothers recipe on it and in her hand writing, have done a few of them but they take time. Also doing some lasering on chair backs for another customer and many more.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice job, Randy. Bet it's comfy, too.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Gene Howe said:


> Never ever considered walnut to be trash wood. Well, I found some.
> My project, a rifle case, requires several different widths (1", 1 1/4", 1 3/4", and 2") of 5/8 thick walnut. Each 42" long. To be sandwiched between 1/8" strips of maple.
> Pulled a couple boards from a stack that's been stickered in a closed shed for 12 years. Mind you, this is AZ where the humidity is near nothing.
> Got enough of it rough cut to length, planed to thickness and ripped jointed to width. Several hours of labor.
> Laid them out on the assembly bench to arrange the pattern and left them overnight. The next morning, Monday of course, every one of the walnut pieces had bowed. Some by as much as 1/4".


I've tried to use air-dried wood several times here in Mississippi where our relative humidity hovers around 60%. Had bad results every time. I just won't invest my time in anything that hasn't been kiln-dried except for outdoor furniture.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm building a couple of flag cases for the families of deceased Veterans. Discovered Ribbon Striped Sapele at my local wood store. Beautiful wood and not too expensive. I'll post some pictures when finished.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Finishing up a screen door for my porch.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm making urns for deceased cats, of all things. I've made quite a few urns for deceased Veterans (photo attached), but this is the first time for cats. 

They are similar in design, but smaller at only about 5" square. These are mahogany with mitered and splined corners. The top is pocket screwed on, with four screws (one in the center of each side) from the inside. The bottom is attached with 4 screws countersunk (one into each side with two offset to prevent incorrect re-assembly). All of the screws are round head stainless (Kreg doesn't offer #7 pocket screws in stainless). The urn is designed so that the bottom can easily be removed to insert the cremains. They should be suitable for placing on a shelf, or if buried, they should hold together for many years. This is a batch of four. 

Two of these urns are planned for immediate use. The other two are speculation, or possibly display samples.

They are in the finishing stages now - 2 coats of Watco Red Mahogany Dainish Oil, followed by 3-5 coats of polyurethane. All surfaces, both inside and out, are being finished. Photos will follow when completed.

I'm also building a few more tool boxes from BB plywood with box jointed corners similar to the one attached.

Charley


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am almost finished painting my new garden shed. Bought a kit from the big orange and I regret it. I should have built it from scratch. when that is done, I will be setting up my new shop. I moved mid-June and the garage was packed with all my stuff. So now with the shed built I was able to move much stuff into it. I cleared a space last night to build my lumber rack. I have so much wood now that I bought all that Walnut I shared pictures with you guts a while back. There is much more than I thought so I got a really good deal. Here are a few pics of the shed before painting and of the garage before moving day.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

guys not guts, sorry


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I just finished this chest of drawers to support my drill press. The steel table that came with the drill wasted too much space. I love drawers. They are much more efficient users of space than doors. For the carcass, I used 3/4 Oak ply that was left over from another project. I wouldn't have expected the weight of the drill press to bow the 3/4 top, but it made the top drawer-front drag a little; hence, the aluminum angles to carry the weight to the edges.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Right now I am working in two woodworking projects. The first one is a angular cabinet for the stereo sound equipment and the other is a rack for shoes.
From time to time I work on a modification for my homemade milling machine and gathering ideas to increase my chinese lathe´s bed.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Andy; great use of space!! I love the back set of drawers. I'm stealing that...just try and stop me


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> Andy; great use of space!! I love the back set of drawers. I'm stealing that...just try and stop me


No need to steal the idea, it is freely given. 

The original steel legs were 32" X 22", so I kept the same footprint. But drawer slides 32 inches long wouldn't be practical, even if I could find them. So, I just made some narrow drawers to fill the space in the back. 

I had plenty of space in my shop until I kept dragging more tools home that needed floor space - and wall space. Like many others, I've been forced to put some machines on rollers. The drawers let me take some tools off the pegboard and free up some space there.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Those back drawers are perfect for those long slender things like ships augurs. Never seem to be able to find a good spot to store stuff like that.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

@dirt_dobber,

Norm's design has a weak point in the two rear legs, but it is easily fixed. Install a board between the rear legs, just below the seat back. It will eliminate the rear leg twisting and breaking when people sit in the chair on a sideways slopping ground. I had to repair one of my chars, then installed the board in all 6 of them, and I haven't had a problem with them since installing the boards 7 years ago. Keep the bolts tight too. I used Loctite.

You did a great job on the chair. This is just a suggested improvement to make them last longer.

Charley


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

CharleyL said:


> @dirt_dobber,
> 
> Norm's design has a weak point in the two rear legs, but it is easily fixed. Install a board between the rear legs, just below the seat back. It will eliminate the rear leg twisting and breaking when people sit in the chair on a sideways slopping ground. I had to repair one of my chars, then installed the board in all 6 of them, and I haven't had a problem with them since installing the boards 7 years ago. Keep the bolts tight too. I used Loctite.
> 
> ...


Thank you Charlie!
How nice of you to take the time for that great tip. I really like the expertise I encounter on this forum.:smile:


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

Building a 48" wide vanity cabinet and 36" wide medicine cabinet for my bathroom remodel. Someone else is doing the actual remodel, I'm just doing the vanity and medicine chest.

It's a good project, I had to buy a new table saw to complete it ;-)


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

CharlesWebster said:


> It's a good project, I had to buy a new table saw to complete it ;-)


I love a project like that!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Durn, forgot my other Easter Island head bank.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Not exactly sure.. figuring it out as I go


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just started making a utility cabinet for the basement bathroom to match the vanity that I made. The plan is to have doors top and bottom, overlapping like the vanity as I don't want a center stile as there will be a pull-out shelf at the bottom of the upper half cabinet. I may go with European hinges this time as the doors are larger and it's going to be easier to get them adjusted to hang properly with the minimum gap at the overlap. All the parts, except for the two adjustable shelves and the top, are cut out and ready to assemble. Kind of jumped into the project, so working off a rough sketch. Planning to biscuit join the stiles of the face frame to the sides but pocket screw the rails to the top, bottom and fixed center shelf.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

While I've been out of action with eye problems,I've been delegating jobs to No3 son "Ian"who is a willing helper for his parents.He relocated the router table to our covered pergola & carried all the timber from my shop to the rack in the shed in the back yard.He also put tools & screw jars off the bench & back in cupboards etc.so the shop is ***** & span again.It's likely to stay that way while I'm out of action. Jamesjj


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Current project is a CNC Router, and helping with my wife's 501st costume build


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Still procrastinating about insulating the garage :|


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Next is sketching out an elephant bank design, all of a sudden last night I realized how to do it. I think I need to stop thinking so much.


----------



## thawey (Aug 15, 2017)

Currently in the process of making a router table insert for my Ridgid Table saw.


----------



## FreeTime (Dec 2, 2012)

A couple dozen Door Harps for an upcoming fundraiser.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Floor inlays of course, getting ready to start a 72" diameter round for a yacht club in Florida.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

No Real "Project"... (yet)

I am chomping at the bit to make something using the *NEW Jigs I just received*...

I am thinking of making a simple Soap Dish... Just to be able to Checkout the use of the Segment Jig!

I am planning on making an 8 segment Polygon...
2 Side Segments ~4",
2 End Segments ~2.5"
4 Corner Segments ~short
Scooping out the top for the bar of soap to sit in.

My biggest problem, right now, is I have to clean the shop so I can DO SOMETHING in it! 

Stay tuned... I plan on sharing my experience with this project.

Sorry, I don't have anything Right Now, on it... I Shall Return!

I am looking forward to seeing how these new jigs perform! They are going to remove a lot of Wasted Time, save WOOD, and Frustrations by being able to QUICKLY set my Miter Gauge to various angles ACCURATELY... as well as set the required angles to CUT Segments for a Selected Number of Segments to make PERFECT Polygons. 
(without all of the trial & error cutting - frustrations to get the angles right!)

Set it, Cut it, Glue it... Perfect on FIRST try... Clean & Simple.


----------



## rbm328 (Jan 1, 2011)

charley- your boxes are gorgeous! i did a quick search for SS pocket screws and on amazon kreg popped up WITH SS screws.

hth
rich


----------



## Robert Brennan (Feb 4, 2012)

I am making a custom door for a Fish Tank which required to replicate an existing Door on other furniture.

The original door:









It looks like the profile was made with a knife moulder and something I do not have so I had to fabricate the individual pieces and join them together.

The dimensions of the existing profile:
As you can see the depth exceed th router bit profile

The router bits I used to replicate the profile:



The final product


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Almost always inlays, mostly for flooring.

Soon to start a full renovation inside and out on our own home. It looks to be a 6 month project and we are only now getting the Architects and Interior designers on board. I'll post some pictures when it gets off the ground.


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

Moved, so all my tools are in tubs. left all the built ins at the old garage. Sooo, since I have to do a little downsizing, I am building a 6' high by 3' wide by 20" deep tool chest. All drawers, with one pullout tray as a work surface. Using a sanded plywood from a local lumberyard (no box store stuff), drawer boxes out of some 3/4" maple flooring I salvaged from a dumpster. Hopefully it will not weigh more than 800 lbs fully loaded. Oh, it is made up of three separate chests. I did that in case it is too heavy for the casters, but I did buy 300 lbs ea. casters. Anyway the cases just got finished. More to do, Pictures later.


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Making a cabinet to put my printer and book work instead of it cluttering up my desk space.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

After moving closer to the Capital Helsinki Ive had much more customers than before. Now Im working with a window restorarion project. We use double Windows with hindges in Nordic countrys. The total numden o BV fm frames to fixs


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry guys I managed somehow to press "send" before the text is ready. So Im currently working to a customer to restore her five windows and 44frames that means Ive work for the rest If the year


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

*Steeple project*

Among other things, our company is working on the renovation of Camden's Chestnut Street Baptist Church. We have several moldings profiles we have ordered custom Williams & Hussey cutters for, including the one shown. The material is Seaboard, a high density and high priced plastic. One 4' x 8' sheet is over $600. Several of the molding will require laminations to get the required 18' lengths needed. One tube of the special glue required for this material will do one 18' lamination but costs $350/tube.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

*Steeple project 2*

Also parts for one of the four clock faces.


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

*Steeple 3*

The Williams & Hussey at work.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Mia?*



Tiny said:


> Sorry guys I managed somehow to press "send" before the text is ready. So Im currently working to a customer to restore her five windows and 44frames that means Ive work for the rest If the year


Hey, Tiny; nice to hear from you! It's been awhile! 
I was thinking about you and your wife after that terrorist attack in Turku, Finland. *




_*for anyone who missed it:
Finland killings: Knifeman 'targeted women in Turku terror attack' - BBC News _


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I've been SO BUSY with designing concrete forms, I've hardly had time for serious "building-things" fun. It's been so hot down here and rainy - that I'm beginning to think that Georgia has been annexed into a rain forest! Certainly, there have been the typical "honey-do" projects - Joy has confidence that if she can imagine something - Otis can build it for her! Some of her projects have been interesting to say the least! She, of course; has a hobby/craft room and she makes all kinds of things in there. I built her a VERY HEAVY DUTY table top to go under her heat press. She has outfitted ALL of our grandchildren with custom-printed Tee Shirts in every color under the sun. She graduated from the Cricut die-cutter to one called the Silhouette Cameo and she makes vinyl items to be heat-pressed onto said Tee Shirts! She envisioned a "bridge" to span above her die-cutter, with an opening for vinyl to egress in the back, five "cubbies" for storage and holes for wiring. It also will hold about a dozen cylinders of vinyl (inventory).

We have a large lizard (female Argentine Black & White Tegu). She has a large cage (11' x 5' x 4' tall) with 5- doors, but I leave one door open so she can roam freely in our basement. I noticed I hadn't seen her for maybe 8 - 10 days, so I began a search - with Jericho's help. He located her by scent - but we still were unable to actually put my hands on her for retrieval. Joy has this (quite large) Crystal Serving Set and it was in a large cardboard box in our storage area of the basement. I still am unsure of how this 45" long 15 pound lizard got into the big cardboard box and under the serving bowl while being above the huge round tray that supports said serving bowl! I guess I will never know! Anyway, I built a heavy-duty plywood box 23" cube with handle cutouts on parallel sides and a "torsion box" base. It has a simple drop-in cover to allow for full access.

The guys at the local ACE HARDWARE store are getting where they ask me, "What project is this for?" whenever I buy something that looks odd to them. It's for my "State-of-the-art-bird and squirrel feeder" I'm well over $200.00 in materials and haven't even begun construction! It will be a "HUM-DINGER" and I can promise a one-of-a-kind. As I have told people many times for many years - I AM A PROBLEM SOLVER! We love to feed the birds and we have a very popular location for numerous species of birds. We also have an ample supply of squirrels and chipmunks!

I'm hoping to solve several problems:
I need toughness - so it doesn't get chewed-up or broken.
I need heavy weight when empty - so it doesn't get "slung off the holder".
I need large food capacity - so I don't need to fill it 3- times on busy days.
I need it to have a durable finish and be corrosion resistant.
I need it to be able to accommodate multiple feeding critters.

Goals:
I'm hoping to solve several manufacturing problems already forecasted. I do this on purpose which forces me to think in unusual ways.
I'm always looking to build stuff that's unusual.
Using odd "mixes-of-materials" brings with it unique connection problems, which I enjoy working with - YEAH - it's a game for me!
Having a big number of varying species out there feeding simultaneously!
Educational for our guests!

Also, whenever it cools-down, I plan to build some other interesting projects!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Decided to replace the front stair treads this week. 32Lin. Ft. of 2x12 air dried D. Fir...*clear*. Band-sawed /unplaned. 
So, 64 Bd. Ft...$140 all in. Not cheap but really nice lumber, _and it's dry_!


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi Dan
Itse was a very sad story. The knife man attaced almost only eilen the total number was 10. One died directly and the other in the ambulance. 
I was at the moment working on this latest window restoration job in Turku and it didnt feel very nice. I decided that If he comes here I must do some forhand preparation and took a 18" steel rod from My toolbag and put it next to the outdoor. It gave me calmnes since the attacer had two machete-type knifes..
Nice to hear that you remember us even I've been more busy now than what I was when I started here on rf.
Sorry this offtopic Part....


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Eilen=Women


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

rbm328 said:


> charley- your boxes are gorgeous! i did a quick search for SS pocket screws and on amazon kreg popped up WITH SS screws.
> 
> hth
> rich


Thanks, re the boxes. 

Yes, Kreg does offer stainless screws in larger sizes, but not in #7 X 3/4 fine thread needed when using their reduced sized pocket hole jig on wood that is this thin. No matter, my search led me to using #7 X 3/4 round head stainless screws and they are working well in the reduced size pocket holes. Problem solved.

Charley


----------



## Terrie (Oct 1, 2011)

*Live edge*

Just finished leveling a live edge walnut slab with the 2" planer bit from Infinity! It surprised me that a bit of this size was so easy to use. The slab turned out great!


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Working on the utility cabinet for the bathroom, not much progress because of all the family stuff going on. I did get the face frame glued on - combination of biscuits and pocket screws, may go back to just biscuits next time. Almost ran out of clamps long enough, looks like I need to pick up a few more. The clamping blocks I made to clamp across the rabbet for the back worked just like planned.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Finished up some drawers for a cabinet I'm making to hold sewing supplies. Used my Incra LS positioner to make the joints. The idea was to wrap the white oak around the maple and vice versa. 








Still have sanding and finishing to do, but you get the idea. 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Raewyn (Jun 16, 2012)

Just about finished my cabinet.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I have several projects going on at the same time. I kind of skip back and forth on them. Sandra ask for a table to put her TV on out on the back screened porch. It is coming along. Just got hung up when I lost my dove tail 17/32 x 7 degree dove tail bit. Seems the local big box stores don't have them so I ordered one from Porter Cable, it has arrived and I am making the drawers for it now. 
Then I have made one of those signs that Stick alluded to that fits over the door bell and says push to release the hounds. It is for my sister who has two dogs in the country that go crazy when some one arrives. I stole this idea from the forum.
Then I have a plan laid out for an end table that will fit between our two recliners. The present one is store bought and has very narrow feet so it tips over easily. This one will not take long, just have to make a trip to the lumber yard for some wood. The TV table I was able to build out of what I had in the garage since it is to be painted, but I want to stain the end table.
Then I am still in the process of carving my dragon on the lid of a jewelry box I plan to make. I set this one on the shelve to make room for the more pressing and easier projects.
Then Sandra wants her wall in the screened porch painted the same color as the table.
Since my MIcro wave and VCR both blink 1200, I'll have to get Sandra to help me post some pictures of my projects.
David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Feeling well enough to get some things done on the porch over my office shed. Enclosing the bottom 3 feet for now to keep the wind off us, with a 2x6 redwood lip all round. Can only work a few hours at a time. I better order the metal roofing material for it. I was going to leave it open with shade cloth, but I'm going to set a little pathway out to the area so we can go out there in a light rain without getting muddy, and enjoy some Irish coffee together. I've been thinking about ways to enclose it, but the odd measures and some irrigation plumbing complicated that. 

My wife is also on me to build a few picture frames for some of her paintings. I'm thinking about making some of the fancy frame stock myself. I have some nice 1 inch thick pine that would be trimmed at an angle, and then cut a groove and lay in some half inch wide modern trim in a contrasting color. I also have a stash of stock we picked out last year.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Relaxing in the shop making Bandsaw Reindeer different shapes and sizes right now. Getting the material ready for a jersey display case and learning Sketch Up,


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

For the past 48 hours straight, my energy and attention has been focused on just one task. I've been trying to shove a 3 mm stone through a tube about 2 mm in diameter and 25 cm long. I only have the hydraulic pressure of the fluid above the stone to push it through.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

DonkeyHody said:


> For the past 48 hours straight, my energy and attention has been focused on just one task. I've been trying to shove a 3 mm stone through a tube about 2 mm in diameter and 25 cm long. I only have the hydraulic pressure of the fluid above the stone to push it through.


Now there's a project that'll keep your full attention. Hope that project is done soon. :wink:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

DonkeyHody said:


> For the past 48 hours straight, my energy and attention has been focused on just one task. I've been trying to shove a 3 mm stone through a tube about 2 mm in diameter and 25 cm long. I only have the hydraulic pressure of the fluid above the stone to push it through.


Time to call Roto Rooter?   

I hope that is NOT a kidney stone!!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful job.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Time to call Roto Rooter?
> 
> I hope that is NOT a kidney stone!!


Yes, a Kidney Stone. It was the size of a pencil eraser until Doc busted it up some with a Lithotripsy proceedure. Got some pretty good narcotic pain killers, but they don't quite get the job done. I'm trying to remain philosophical . . . This too, Shall Pass.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

DonkeyHody said:


> Yes, a Kidney Stone. It was the size of a pencil eraser until Doc busted it up some with a Lithotripsy proceedure. Got some pretty good narcotic pain killers, but they don't quite get the job done. I'm trying to remain philosophical . . . This too, Shall Pass.




Just wondering, but do you take over the counter pain relievers like Tylenol on a regular basis?


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Terry Q said:


> Just wondering, but do you take over the counter pain relievers like Tylenol on a regular basis?


Uhh, yes, I'd say a couple or three times a week. You think there may be a connection?


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

DonkeyHody said:


> Uhh, yes, I'd say a couple or three times a week. You think there may be a connection?




I’ve suspected the connection in the past. Worked as a paramedic in the 80-90’s and almost always get an affirmative response to the question. Not sure if the drug companies cover up the connection, or I’m just full of it, but I keep asking, and I keep getting the same answer.


----------



## Terry Q (Mar 2, 2017)

Although two to three times a week isn’t excessive. Usually see it in people who take it daily and regularly 


In woodworking there is always more then one way to accomplish something.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

WOW! I've had my share of kidney stones. First one, I thought I was dying - didn't know what was happening, but knew it wasn't good! Second one, I went to the hospital and they gave me something for the pain. Since then I've had probably 15 or 20 and I don't usually even mention it or wake-up Joy. Now, I try to drink lots more water and they have reduced considerably.

*Active projects is the topic*, so here's what I'm currently working on when a couple hours avail themselves: A few years ago I built a wooden 14 foot clear span work desk for my work on Pocket Form Isolator (my product line of concrete forms). It works perfectly as hoped for. Not long after, I built shelving above said work desk. There's a high shelf and a low shelf and three layers of switch-controlled lighting - the bottom level is track lighting above my work desk.

99% of my drafting work is buildings for which we are sent a full set of Structural Drawings in PDF format. I redraw the column grid and show where my products are required, etc. I also make detail drawings for contractor review, and separately I make shop drawings for the guys in the assembly warehouse.
I've determined that I need to build a vertical table - without legs to attach individual drawing sheets to. No legs? you may ask, that's correct - it will be hanging from the floor joists overhead. How will it hang? It will hang with chain via eye-bolts at each end. What will keep the drawings in place? Rare earth magnets. There is a bit of foot traffic through my office - so legs would be a problem, but there is very little AIR TRAFFIC through my office! I'll build a super-flat and very stiff wooden frame and cover each side with one-quarter inch thick MDF. One side will additionally be covered with 16-14 gauge galvanized sheet metal to be attractive to the rare earth magnets! I'll also have parallel tracks above with eye-bolts at predetermined locations to enable portability. After building this, I plan to build a simple gadget to create SLOPE if ever necessary!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

OPG3 said:


> WOW! I've had my share of kidney stones. First one, I thought I was dying - didn't know what was happening, but knew it wasn't good! Second one, I went to the hospital and they gave me something for the pain. Since then I've had probably 15 or 20 and I don't usually even mention it or wake-up Joy. Now, I try to drink lots more water and they have reduced considerably.
> 
> *Active projects is the topic*, so here's what I'm currently working on when a couple hours avail themselves: A few years ago I built a wooden 14 foot clear span work desk for my work on Pocket Form Isolator (my product line of concrete forms). It works perfectly as hoped for. Not long after, I built shelving above said work desk. There's a high shelf and a low shelf and three layers of switch-controlled lighting - the bottom level is track lighting above my work desk.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a Super COOL solution!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I enlarged and organized my shop yesterday. I removed some big plywood cabinets. I now have about 5 feet more room after you factor in the extra room required for opening the cabinets. 

I moved all the stuff to a rack with bins. 

I included a few pictures.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD!

The hardest thing about doing this type of reorganization is KNOWING WHERE everything went!

I hope you have each Bin/Box fully Labeled as to it's contents!

I failed to do that... I am STILL wondering WHERE certain things are that I KNOW I HAVE... SOMEWHERE! :surprise: :grin: :laugh2:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Working on Christmas presents. Various styles of hot pads (trivets). Some of them may resemble...

Halloween Pumpkin
Green Bay Packers
Texas A&M
Houston Texans
Houston ASTROS!!!

And maybe a personal sign for a local high school drill team member.

All carved on the CNC after I prep the wood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Feeling pretty good today, so I got some sheathing and installed it on the roof of my porch. Got some 2x6 redwood and made a railing 36 inches up from the floor. I managed to get the ply up on the roof by my (old) self. I finally decided to use roll roofing on the top. 
I may have enough left over so I don't have to buy any.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A cold front is blowing in this morning so I slept in!


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

I am lost trying to find things now that every thing is in a bin.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

been cleaning and reorganizing the shop and my work equipment for two weeks... sheeezzzzz I've found things I forgot I had! Not the least of which is a small stash of exotics and some beautiful quilted big leaf maple...


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Whatcha gonna do with it?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

coxhaus said:


> Whatcha gonna do with it?


and that my good man is the million dollar question. :smile:

IIRC originally the intent was use the QBLM for a sculpted keepsake box...the rest of it, the wife is all about making more cutting boards...Naaaaaa I've had enough of them for a while. However, she's been known to win these kinda things in the past.....:frown:


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

*In the shop again.*

Got started early This morning before the heat set in. Am making legs for a coffee table & being very careful not to get any dust in my eyes Wearing goggles at all times. Using 5 x 2in Queensland Maple which is so soft & easy to cut/shave I should have them done in an hour or two.But the goggles don't keep the sweat from my eyes so I repair to the lounge room(air con) above my shop & will try again when it's cooler later on this afternoon.....To be continued.James jj777746


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Shop AC unit is a great investment for those of us living in the hot spots - which includes a lot of us.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

jj777746 said:


> Got started early This morning before the heat set in. Am making legs for a coffee table & being very careful not to get any dust in my eyes Wearing goggles at all times. Using 5 x 2in Queensland Maple which is so soft & easy to cut/shave I should have them done in an hour or two.But the goggles don't keep the sweat from my eyes so I repair to the lounge room(air con) above my shop & will try again when it's cooler later on this afternoon.....To be continued.James jj777746


James, are you anywhere near that heat wave - saw a news report of near 43C for Sydney - that's more unbearable than the cold snap we've had hear in Canada.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

*Just finished another set of Adirondack chairs*

Built these using Cypress and put them on our local craigslist. I don't make much from
these but it helps cover the costs of the hobby...
This chair is made with thick 7/8" thick Cypress and stainless steel carriage bolts and stainless wood screws.
Finished with BLO and Johnsons paste wax.
.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Beautiful chairs!

Where do you get your wood? Cost?

How much do Get from them on Craigslist?


I'd like to make other stuff out of Cypress... BUT can't find a SOURCE of it!!

Very nice work!! Quality work!

Thank you!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

This is the start of a playground with a sky fort ll kit. These post are for retaining walls. It’s for the grandkids.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

So far I only have the post in the back cemented in. And they will be cut down with that back wall, up hill sides will end up around 30” tall.


----------



## dirt_dobber (Jun 9, 2017)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Beautiful chairs!
> 
> Where do you get your wood? Cost?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Joe.
I get the wood from a local guy in Georgetown TX. Our local Woodcraft store carries it as well.
I ask anywhere from $350 to $400 for a pair of chairs.
If you know anyone in Louisiana or SE Tx you can get this Cypress wood a lot cheaper.
These are Norm Abrams plans that I got from Rockler (I think) a few years ago.
I recommend if you do make these - that you make a template out of hardboard so you can more
easily make them over and over much easier.
There a few youtube videos that have the exact New Yankee Workshop video of how to make these
and this made the process much easier with some great tips.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You have grand-kids?! *shock*


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

*My attempt at a Greee & Greene style end table*

My wife mentioned wanting a new end table and that she likes burls. I wanted to incorporate some aspects of the Greene & Greene style. Made this as her birthday present.


----------

